# Syringe Disposal



## bob54 (May 10, 2020)

How do you guys dispose of used syringes?  I thought about using a coffee can and tape the lid on when it's full and mark it Syringes.  But I am not comfortable putting them in my trash.   Open to any ideas you have


----------



## Robdjents (May 10, 2020)

Sharps container 3 bucks on amazon fill it up throw it away buy a new one repeat


----------



## BrotherIron (May 10, 2020)

Children's playground.. preferably in the sand box.


----------



## TenGrams (May 10, 2020)

Cvs/Walgreens/Walmart pharmacy have disposal 

i just send my wife in with a sharps container


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 10, 2020)

Always stealing my material



BrotherIron said:


> Children's playground.. preferably in the sand box.


----------



## tinymk (May 11, 2020)

Sharps container and my pharmacy disposes them.


----------



## bvs (May 11, 2020)

Used syringes i put in the trash, the needles I put in a sharps container which you can dispose at a pharmacy or needle exchange


----------



## snake (May 11, 2020)

I cut out the middle man and just dump them on the NJ beaches.


----------



## German89 (May 11, 2020)

snake said:


> I cut out the middle man and just dump them on the NJ beaches.



you rebel, you.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 11, 2020)

snake said:


> I cut out the middle man and just dump them on the NJ beaches.



Hey...thts wht I do,wonder if it's the same beach? More souf jerzey 4 me!!


----------



## Steamboat (May 11, 2020)

Save em for passing out Halloween candy, neighborhood favorite!


----------



## DEADlifter (May 11, 2020)

I talked about this on here once before.  The drop off in my area for a sharps container is the police station. NOPE.  So I use a laundry detergent container and super glue the top on.  Someone on here taught me that little trick


----------



## bob54 (May 11, 2020)

I do live close to a play ground.   Thanks Guys


----------



## BRICKS (May 11, 2020)

Sharps container or protein tub for needles, syringes in the garbage can.


----------



## tunafisherman (May 12, 2020)

you mean you all don't reuse them until it feels like a dull nail going in?  

Sharps container.


----------



## Deadhead (May 12, 2020)

Sharps container for me


----------



## dk8594 (May 12, 2020)

I put mine in a coffee can, tape up the lid, put in the trash.


----------



## bigdog (May 12, 2020)

sharps container and I bring them to the hospital the wife works at for disposal..


----------



## KevinD (Sep 3, 2020)

i put it in an empty 5lb protein container. once its close to full i put it in a black garbage bag and just dump it in those walmart or home depot garbage bags... ill add tape over it for safe measures... i also put the safety cap on the needle  before i put it in the protein..
if im running tren ace or test prop then its orange juice containers too .


----------



## Oblivious (Sep 3, 2020)

I collect them in a big container and then after 2 years i melt them and cast anal plugs from them


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 4, 2020)

I just shove them all up my prison purse.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2020)

Good post. Thanks.


----------



## El Gringo (Sep 4, 2020)

I just fly to San Francisco then dump them all over the sidewalks


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 4, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Good post. Thanks.



Its there for a reason!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 10, 2020)

Sharps home container


----------



## rawdeal (Sep 11, 2020)

Needles-only get recapped and put in a laundry detergent bottle with the top screwed + glued back in place.  When this eventually fills up it goes in the county dumpster.

The needle-less 3cc syringes that take more space also go to the county dumpster, just more frequently.  They go in a groceries-sized bag with some of my 5 dogs' poop in case any dumpster-diving DEA agents wanna analyze the residue inside the syringes.  (since conspiracy theories are so common on these boards, the one about DEA agents following me to the dump is mine  ........  )

The old fashioned 1cc slin pins with an un-removable pin used to go in the laundry bottle with the bigger gauge needle-only's.  Now that I finally "got it" that the marketplace sells 1cc luer-lock syringes you can put any size luer-lock pin on, I use them sometimes.  Those needles and syringes are then separated and discarded separately just like their big brothers above.

*   thanks to SFG for educating me on the availability of the newer 1cc's, btw.

**  for those of you without dogs, pm me and we can work something out.  Your cash in mail for my crap in mail.  Ask about bulk pricing.


----------



## HH (Sep 11, 2020)

Echoing what was said earlier, sharps home container and they are dirt cheap.


----------



## Links-zdv (Sep 14, 2020)

Old protein tub container. Lasts a while and easily sealable.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 14, 2020)

Oblivious said:


> I collect them in a big container and then after 2 years i melt them and cast anal plugs from them



Do you have an online store for your creations?


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 14, 2020)

any tips on dead body disposal ?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 16, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> any tips on dead body disposal ?



Eat them. Every inch


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 16, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> any tips on dead body disposal ?



Acid


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 16, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I just shove them all up my prison purse.



Is that what they called it in the pen?


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 14, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I talked about this on here once before.  The drop off in my area for a sharps container is the police station. NOPE.  So I use a laundry detergent container and super glue the top on.  Someone on here taught me that little trick



this is what I have been doing. Empty container and then when it’s full I’ll drop it off somewhere


----------

